# Picking up fish with your hand,,



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I just spilled my bettas cup and had to pick him up with my bare hand, arg, what should I do?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

did you put him back in his tank or vase after that i would wash your hands


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

he looks fine but i probably damaged his slime coat, i'm going to petco now to get slime replacer,,


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

yes i got him back into water in like 5 seconds..poor guy!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

poor guy while your there will you take a look and pics at there hm's?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

if you wet your hand first before picking them up this will help avoid damage to their slime coat.
When the slime coat becomes damaged you can add aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for 5-10 days along with daily water changes to help them make a slime coat and avoid a secondary infection, this also depends on the amount of damage or slime coat loss.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, it's poor lil' Phantom, I am doing the aq salt and some nutra fin betta plus with almond leaf extract they seem to really like


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

beta novice said:


> poor guy while your there will you take a look and pics at there hm's?


they don't have hms
but I did get pictures of a dead veil tail whose fins were completely missing, obviously he had been abused 
I'll be forwarding those to someone


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh... That's really unfortunate... (the dead VT...) 
There should be some sort of rule or regulation system when it comes to caring for fish/animals in general in pet stores. And if there are, (I wouldn't know) why the *insert curse here* aren't they being followed?! It's ridiculous how many stories I hear about betta fish being neglected/abused in pet stores. They're really NOT THAT DIFFICULT to take care of. for *curse*'s sake, water changes for those tiny cups take literally a minute to do! How hard is it, really? 

Stupid people anger me. Morons who don't do their job, but for some reason still get paid anger me. 

*rant over*.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah it's obvious someone either cut all his fins off or was fighting him and his body was on the top of a pyramid of betta cups


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thats terrible! His fins were actually completely gone!!!! thats so sad!

Also is it bad to pet your betta fish due to the slime coat? cause Ive seen youtube videos of people doing that, and I wanted to try it sometime.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

oops


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

tumtum said:


> Thats terrible! His fins were actually completely gone!!!! thats so sad!
> 
> Also is it bad to pet your betta fish due to the slime coat? cause Ive seen youtube videos of people doing that, and I wanted to try it sometime.


The fish had been mutilated purposely from the looks of it
I have the pics on my phone
Yeah petting is no no because it destroys the old slime coat and damages the fish leaving him open to infections
I saw that fish petting thing on you tube to.
Their fish probably has ick and is trying to scratch itself on their hands, people are so ignorant


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

photo


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Petco south portland Maine June 18


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

What the---?!?! That is ridiculous! I would mail that photo to the regional office. If their bettas don't sell, especially due to employee recklessness, they may act on it. Who knows, it couldn't hurt. That is terrible though. I'd like to again state that I have a serious problem with stupid people.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

You guys wanna see something horrible? well go to my new thread, it's about how people are fighting these fish for money, fun and boredom! ITS AWFUL! I HAVE TWO VIDS ABOUT IT! BTW the threads called Betta fighting


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

By the way, it is against the forum rules to post videos depicting animasl cruelty.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I almost lost my lunch. (The VT)


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Unless you at least have circumstantial evidence that the harm to the Betta was due to store neglect, that's just jumping to conclusions. The water in the cup is clear, and the other fish in the photo seem to be doing OK.

I'm not saying it shouldn't be brought to someone's attention, but it's possible some dumb kids; stupid, bored teenagers; or stupid, deranged adults decided to have a little bit of "fun" while no employees were around. People are out of control these days.

My fiance and I went to an out of town Petsmart and he found a fish swimming around in the toilet in their restroom. I highly doubt it was the work of one of their employees. (The fish was scooped out -- I think it was rescued in time.)


----------

